# Datenbank zugriff über Client/Server



## die-java-null (9. Apr 2005)

Ein Herzliches HALLO an alle,
bin gaaanz neu hier und dies is mein erster Beitrag)
Bin total am verzweifeln, hab ne AUfgabe bekommen bei der ich eine Datenbankabfrage über ne Client/Server verbindung herstellen muss.
Der Client gibt die DB-Abfragen ein und der Server führt diese aus!Hab das ganze netz durchsucht (naja fast*g*) aber nix gefunden was mir weiter hilft!
Ich habe die Datenbankabfrage und die Verbindung vom Client zum Server aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die Abfrage in den Server "einbau", hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein ansonsten nachfragen, bin echt verzweifelt!
Hab ne Access DB so nebenbei!
Hat jemand zufälligerweise sowas scho mal gmacht oder nen Quelltext zur verfügung an dem ich mich orientieren kann?Das wär echt super!
Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen!
Danke schonmal
Könnt mir auch ne mail schicken: mmavica@yahoo.de


PS: Mein Name entspricht meinem Wissenstands*g*


----------



## sparrow (9. Apr 2005)

Also,

Datenbank unter Java ist einfach.

Das hier zu erklären, ohne zu wissen was du schon weißt, ziemlich schwierig.

Ich empfehle:

http://www.javabuch.de

das gibt es eine HTML-Form des Buches zum Runterladen (kostenlos).

Das Buch ist 1A, und es gibt ein ausführliches Kapitel über Datenbanken unter Java.


Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## die-java-null (10. Apr 2005)

Danke erstmal
Das Buch habe ich sogar hier vor mir liegen!Und auch die Version aus dem Internet jedoch habe ich nix gefunden was mir weiter hilft!
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben das die Client-Server verbindung aufbaut und ein Programm das die Verbindung zur Datenbank aufbaut jedoch soll der Server ja die Verbindung zur DB aufbauen und kein eigenständiges Programm und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das zusammen "wurschtel"
Ich find immer nur literatur wo beschrieben wird wie eine Client-Server verbindung gemacht wird und dann wie man ein Programm schreibt welches eine Datenbankverbindung herstellt!Aber nicht wie man ne Client-Server-Verbindung macht wo der client die DB-Befehle (z.B. select * ...) dies geht an den Server und der führt das aus und gibt die Daten zurück an den Client!


----------



## AlArenal (10. Apr 2005)

Schau dir mal RMI an. Dann kannste im Client auf Klassen des Servers zugreifen und somit deine ResultSets transportieren.


----------



## die-java-null (10. Apr 2005)

Danke!
Auf des RMI bin i a scho gestoßen!Habs aber nicht so intensiv angeschaut weil wir damit noch nie was gmacht hamm und i mir gedacht hab des brauch ich dann nicht aber ich werd mich damit mal auseinander setzen! Lust hab i aber keine*g*
Also danke nochmal!

Jetz hab ich noch ne Frage!Kann ich die datenbankabfrage im Server"teil" einfach mit nem Package machen:
z.b. so:
inputstream in = "Packagename" ???
und im Package ist die Datenbankabfrage definiert!


----------

